# How big are Clomid and metformin tablets?



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I'm hoping to be prescribed either Clomid or metformin in a couple of weeks' time, if my upcoming ultrasound doesn't find anything to worry about. But I'm terrible at swallowing tablets so just want to be prepared....

If you've taken either Clomid or metformin, can you tell me roughly how big and what shape they are? Does the dose affect the size? Are they 'squeezed powder' tablets or plastic coated?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there. Both are quite small - about the size of a standard round paracetamol tablet. You can see from this picture how big clomid is:
http://cdn4.www.babble.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/clomid.jpg

The metformin I take (or should say 'took', as they've taken me off it now I am pregnant) is round with soft 'edges' (I realise a circle doesn't have edges, but you know what I mean!) and a shiny coating, which makes it very easy to swallow. They look like this:
http://medicalstuttering.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Metformin.jpg

The clomid I took was also round but with hard 'edges' and a slightly chalky sensation. The looked like this:
http://vevapax.com/thumbs/78182daa89918e3a38f5a46721b4f3d6

Just make sure you take a very large swig of water and you'll be fine. If you need to take more than one clomid tablet (i.e. if your dose is 100mg or higher) I'd suggest taking them one after the other if you struggle with tablets. For both, the dose doesn't affect the size, you would simply take more tablets.

Good luck.


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Thank you so much! That's really helpful. I generally crunch tablets or swallow them with raisins (sounds mad but it works!) so hopefully would be ok with these.

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi
I had the same problem swallowing tablets until very recently when I finally got the hang of it (more or less) after 40-odd years  .  I had to crunch my clomid tablets up even though they were pretty small, and they still seemed to work ok.  

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks! Really glad to hear they still work if you crush one. And that I'm not the only one who struggles with swallowing tablets. Hope I get the miracle pill- swallowing cure too!


----------



## karenah73 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm also terrible at swallowing tablets but I've been ok with the Clomid. I really wish the vitamin companies would make conception/prenatal tablets a bit smaller than torpedo shaped things that grace most pharmacy shelves! Good luck x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks! I agree! Great to hear Clomid shouldn't be a struggle. Hope you get good news soon! X


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello ladies,

I have just swallowed my first Clomid tablet whole with a big swig of water. I was astonished! First time I've ever swallowed any tablet without raisins or crushing it. Thank you!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

@karenah73 I buy tiny folic acid tablets from Boots - they come in a little grey plastic bottle. And I buy Chewy multivitamins - not conception specific but they work well!


----------



## karenah73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Bobo. I take tiny folic acid tablets but would like to take some additional conception pills too. I have found a folic acid combined with additional calcium from Superdrug. They are oval shaped and you have to take three a day but they are actually quite easy to swallow. Good luck with the Clomid x


----------

